# What to expect?



## mazbazy1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all, Just wondering if any of you who's children are pumping would mind answering a few questions on getting started on a pump. 

Our 5yr old d was diagnosed 16mths ago. Our clinic has recommended a pump and we have been told that they are going to review her place on the waiting list as they feel she is becoming totally hypo unaware.


As we are clueless, as to the process, we were hoping you share your experiences as to the training received and how long this took. How long does the whole process take? Does the child need to be admitted to hospital during the process? What training will be given?  Will the pump be running on saline first, or do you go straight on to pumping with insulin? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Mel (Mar 3, 2010)

When my daughter 12yr went on the pump ,she wasn't admitted we had to be in clinic for the day.
Both of us had pump training(me with a dummy ,her with her own) with the rep and DSN she chose the pink Animas 2020 because it is waterproof and she swims.She set up her own pump with the rep
We started on insulin straight away had to do hourly blood tests to check levels and that everything was working.
We had lunch in the canteen with rep and DSN (daughter and myself carb counting etc and entering on the pump ) stayed around for another hour and them went home by 2pm,
DSN rang at 6pm and then 10pm to check we were fine ,I checked 2 hourly overnight . DSN visited daily for the next couple of days, we all changed levels together to get the right base rates, she watched daughter do her first set change to check technique.

Loves the pump says it makes her more normal


----------



## bev (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I am not sure going on a pump will improve hypo awareness - unless you have one with a cgm like we have - the medtronic veo with sensors. The sensors will alert you to a low level so you can act before it happens. 

However, you will get much better control on the pump than on MDI - so if your clinic are offering it - take it asap!

We only had 1 hour training and then went to the hospital canteen for lunch and checked all was ok - and that was it! It is tiring doing so many night checks at first - but you will see how much better things are than on MDI. We went straight on to insulin and he/we would not want to go back to MDI - ever!He is 11.Bev


----------



## Becca (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum too 

When Rose went on the pump, she was pumping saline for about 8 days before she went 'live' with insulin.  We just went to clinic who helped us insert the cannula etc and to give us training.  It proably was about 4 hours spread over 2 separate days.  It's down to the hospital whether you will be pumping saline or insulin first.  The night checks were bad at the beginning but you'll get there  We had 24hr access to the DSN for the first 2 days.

I'd say if it's being offered to go for it!  Here's a book about Rose and her pump that we made for school if you're interested:  http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/diabetes-at-school/diabetes-at-school-for-parents/  scroll down to I am Rose, i wear an insulin pump.


----------

